# Jack Reel and rod



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

After looking around at a lot of diffrent kinds of reel (spinners/baitcaster/overheads) I finaly settled on one today. I ticked myself up a very nice little Shimano TR200GLH, I say i picked up but i dont pick it up untill next week. I laybyed it.
Ive got a nice Daiwa Procaster X 8-17lb rod im going to team it up with. Im going to put 20lb Super braid on the reel.
What you think? Should stop jacks in the tracks i hope.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Great setup Rik, you should defintely stop the jacks with an outfit like that. Just need a nice strong leader of about 40lb and you should be right to go. Goodluck with the red devils. :roll:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Magicrik, I have no idea what the rod and reel would look like or even how much they would cost, but they sound cool. Nothing like a new bit of gear to increase that motivation to go out fishing. Not that any excuse is needed! So, good on ya. Wonder what ya gunna catch on it first?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Rik, why would you use line heavier than the manufacturer's rod rating? Especially as that is a broad rating range so you have to treat the margins with some suspicion. To look after the rod you'll have to go easy on the drag so you may as well have used lighter line.

Just checked out your reel. You're certainly not mucking around there. Should handle the big barra as well. 14lb drag is way more than your rod will handle.

Regardless, good luck with it. Hope you get amongst the jacks


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey dave I picked that reel so I have a good range and I can use it to catch fish of all sizeis. 20lb line will cover most fish in a yak.....I hope :? ..........as for the Rod, ive got one in the spinner style 2-6lb.....I got it for bream fishing and its got some power in the butt. So thats why i got one in the overhead style. And i always have my drag set light, some times too light.


----------

